# In classical music who deserve 2 be sanctified and canonised as saint in ancient lore



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Beside Hildegarde Von Bingen , perhaps Pierre de la Rue since if i recall he has a clean slate, thus said thus meaning not a truand(understood).

Among Franco-flemish I would definitly put Vaet for is devotion to mariaa imacula conceptua, Josquin, Monteverdi (guys since listening to monteverdi in analogue i started to get more & more into his madrigals his music in a general sense.

Bene amen

My next LP Palestrina 1951 is gonna rule so mutch,, i might enjoy more this classical composer , i got a nack for old vynil of the early 50'' and the 70'' less the 60'' i dont know why, Einstein or William S Sydis would tell you but both of them are dead.

Takee care folks, it not like i never had aan LP player i had dosen but this one work like a charm, new gear i would always in the past buy crap in pawn shop and it would broke 3-6 month, fck this pls, so i purchase this summer new gear cd player and vynil usb player, great bargain.

That about it fellaws, friends,, followers, fanboys, groupies


----------

